# General > The Literature Network >  New Logo

## Admin

Which one do you like?

Seeking opinions:

http://www.mydogfriday.com/literaturenet.png

http://pvdesign.com.sapo.pt/literatu...literature.png

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3...etwork2dp1.gif

http://www.online-literature.com/for...0&d=1158858327

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4...odesigndh3.jpg

http://pvdesign.com.sapo.pt/literatu...ature_rev1.png

http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/2...etwork3sb4.gif

http://www.online-literature.com/for...9&d=1158858274

http://logoholik.com/gfxc/logoholik_literaturn_02.png

http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2...design2qz2.jpg

----------


## Logos

first choice:

http://logoholik.com/gfxc/logoholik_literaturn_02.png

bottom left.. legible, clean, and modern with the quill a nod to the classics with predominant orange which I think is this site's signature and unconventional colour scheme  :Smile:

----------


## optimisticnad

i number 2 and 3 (meaning first wesbite is num,ber one, then number 2 etc.etc.) and number 6 and 2 look the same!

----------


## Virgil

> Which one do you like?
> 
> Seeking opinions:
> 
> 
> http://pvdesign.com.sapo.pt/literatu...literature.png
> 
> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3...etwork2dp1.gif
> 
> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2...design2qz2.jpg


I like these. I can't make up my mind.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> Which one do you like?


Why not make it a poll?

/Claes

----------


## Admin

In addition to the logo the site is going to be redesigned with a more modern look.

----------


## AimusSage

I agree with logos, it's a simple, yet recognizable design. Perfect for a logo.

----------


## subterranean

Chris, I think all of them looks too classic. Not much different with our current logo. I suggest a logo with minimalist design and more youthfull look  :Biggrin:

----------


## crisaor

I think I like the current one best.

Between the new ones, I like the first one:
http://www.mydogfriday.com/literaturenet.png

Besides the aesthetic value, I think it's more recognisable/memorable than the others.

----------


## Scheherazade

I like this one: http://www.mydogfriday.com/literaturenet.png 

I cannot view the gfxcontests ones; it says I am not a member. Is anyone else having the same problem?

----------


## Madhuri

I'll go with the second one

http://pvdesign.com.sapo.pt/literatu...literature.png

This signifies both reading and writing (book and pen)

----------


## kilted exile

> Which one do you like?
> 
> Seeking opinions:
> 
> http://www.mydogfriday.com/literaturenet.png


I like all of them apart from this one, the pen looks like some kind of insect.

----------


## Pensive

Number two is really very good.

----------


## Admin

Here are the two you guys couldn't see before:

----------


## Pensive

This last one is nice too with lots of books, hints that many books are available on the site.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jay

I like these two: http://logoholik.com/gfxc/logoholik_literaturn_02.png and http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4...odesigndh3.jpg

----------


## AimusSage

Of the attached two pictures I think the 1st one is far to busy and the text is difficult to read, so definitely a nono, and the second one I actually like best.

----------


## thevintagepiper

1, 5, and 8. They're all pretty cool!

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

I prefer this one: The_Literature_Network_2.jpg

/Claes

----------


## Idril

I like the first one because it hints that it's a place for writers as well as readers.

----------


## bazarov

3th or 4th.

----------


## RobinHood3000

I agree with crisaor and Scher, I like the very first one best. It made the best immediate impression on me.

----------


## TEND

I agree the first, although at first glance I thought I saw a fishing lure  :FRlol:  .

----------


## subterranean

> Here are the two you guys couldn't see before:


I like the second one. The first is quite unreadable.

----------


## bazarov

> Here are the two you guys couldn't see before:


The second one is really nice.

----------


## Bita

http://logoholik.com/gfxc/logoholik_literaturn_02.png

http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3...etwork2dp1.gif

These two are my favourites.

----------


## Nightshade

can I ask what you mean by a modern look??
As for the logos maybe it would be easier if I said the ones I DIDNT like rather than the ones I do?
well this one http://www.online-literature.com/for...0&d=1158858327 makes methink of a book shop too stiff an well whats the word Im looking for sterile for this place :Nod: 
http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/2...etwork3sb4.gif both of these are too scrunched up for me .umm maybe the first one? yeah I loike the old one best but if we have to change then the first one is nice especially the bottom one of the three. 
but I think the important question is which is your favouirte chris?

----------


## vili

I like http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/4...odesigndh3.jpg most, as I feel that it is the sharpest and most modern-looking of the lot.

The ones in http://logoholik.com/gfxc/logoholik_literaturn_02.png are not bad, either.

----------


## subterranean

Let's create a poll  :Smile:

----------


## Nightshade

and name the pictures so we can rememeber which is which without having to view them.

----------


## Admin

Thanks for everyone's opinion, the decision has been made. We're going with this one:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...0&d=1158858327

----------


## subterranean

Yay.....my most fav!




When will we have this new logo, Chris?

----------


## RobinHood3000

Ehh. It reminded me an awful lot of Mr. Roger's Neighborhood's logo, but if the majority wishes it, so shall it be.

----------


## Admin

Maybe by the end of the weekend.

----------


## subterranean

> Ehh. It reminded me an awful lot of Mr. Roger's Neighborhood's logo, but if the majority wishes it, so shall it be.


Awful?  :Eek:

----------


## RobinHood3000

Only in the sense of adding emphasis, sub.  :Tongue:

----------


## mir

aww . . i came too late! i was going to go for numbers 2 or 4 . . .

----------

